# Opinions about EVO dog food



## NYBlueNose (Apr 22, 2012)

My dog is currently on EVO Turkey & Chicken. However, I am becoming more than a bit curious as to whether or not I should switch her. Now, the food is great and she's doing great on it. However, anytime I've EVER seen a "top ten list" for dog foods, or any other such article, EVO has never, ever been mentioned. ToTW is 15 to 20 dollars cheaper for a 30lb bag and actually has higher ratings. Acana also has better ratings, but most of the better formulas are actually more expensive. I just don't think my dog needs a food with 42% protein and saving money is always appreciated. 

Does anyone have any good insight or opinions about feeding EVO??


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Evo used to be a fairly decent feed until the company got bought out, now the quality suffers far greater than before. Never was a great feed for the money and quality wasn't entirely consistent... Just gotten cheaper ingredients and a steady incline in price coming next year. Acana isn't high in protein at 30 - 34% and far higher in quality. Prices can run around 58 - 75 dollars per 29.7 pound bag depending on where you venture to. Choice is yours however I've seen several dogs being fed Evo after a while develope the same reactions as cheaper feeds.


----------



## ichiban (Aug 25, 2012)

I love the idea of this food and I thoroughly believe in the EVO concept. I wish I could support them by continuing to buy their food. The problem is that my dog will not touch it with a 10 foot pole. Admittedly, she can be a little fussy, but honestly I've never seen her dislike any food this much - seems she'd rather starve.


----------



## NYBlueNose (Apr 22, 2012)

Yeah she's not a huge fan of it I think. One amazing thing about EVO is that it last 50% longer than other brands because you feed them so much less. I'd have to go to a $40 bag to actually save $1 a month on food by switching. However, I plan on doing it anyway. Debating between Acana Wild Prairie or really saving some money and getting ToTW. Leaning towards going back to Acana though.


----------



## MiaMonster (Aug 22, 2012)

Not sure where you live, but ToTW has been recalled and was taken off the market a few months ago near me 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

yeah Odin is on TotW but i am switching to Acana prolly their wild prairie once hes through this bag. he likes TotW and i liked the improvements i have seen in him on it but the recalls scare me and im pretty sure ive seen a decrease in his coat quality recently.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

NYBlueNose said:


> Yeah she's not a huge fan of it I think. One amazing thing about EVO is that it last 50% longer than other brands because you feed them so much less. I'd have to go to a $40 bag to actually save $1 a month on food by switching. However, I plan on doing it anyway. Debating between Acana Wild Prairie or really saving some money and getting ToTW. Leaning towards going back to Acana though.


any high grade food will be this way , the better quality ingredients used the less fillers the less you have to actually feed . With better food you see healthier stools as well not these huge mountains you get with crap food. I personally would not put EVO up there with quality food, like KM said it once was but after the chang of hands the company went through it went into a downward spiral as far as quality goes. So many better options for the same price out there IMO.


----------



## NYBlueNose (Apr 22, 2012)

I didn't know that but its quite alright, I am absolutely, 100% switching her to Orijen when this bag is done, only problem is that I have a full month left hahaha.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

NYBlueNose said:


> Yeah she's not a huge fan of it I think. One amazing thing about EVO is that it last 50% longer than other brands because you feed them so much less. I'd have to go to a $40 bag to actually save $1 a month on food by switching. However, I plan on doing it anyway. Debating between Acana Wild Prairie or really saving some money and getting ToTW. Leaning towards going back to Acana though.


Evo is now made by proctor and gamble which in turn means low quality ingredients seeing as how they changed them already. I wouldn't trust them any longer. TOTW is a good food looking at the ingredients but with the recalls they have had over the years seeing as how it's made by diamond I would stay away from that to. If I had a choice and fed kibble I would stay with the champion line such as Acana or Orijen. JMO.


----------



## NYBlueNose (Apr 22, 2012)

Yeah she'll be on Orijen in a month, and I don't think I'd ever need to change foods again. I've never seen or heard of a better food than Orijen.


----------



## Kwhitaker0604 (Aug 6, 2012)

I feed Hiro EVO herring and salmon. I needed a food without potatoes and didn't really have a huge selection. Hiro does pretty well on it but not as well as she did on Acana. Acana just made her yeast issues return. On EVO her yeast problems are gone and she's not gassy anymore. After this bag I'm switching her to prey model raw though. That way I know what she's eating!


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

NYBlueNose said:


> I didn't know that but its quite alright, I am absolutely, 100% switching her to Orijen when this bag is done, only problem is that I have a full month left hahaha.


get the orijen before you run out of Evo , then slowly switch her by mixing the new and old food gradually increasing the new food { orijen } over a 7 day period until it is all new food. Makes the transition on her digestive system alot easier.


----------

